# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Use Various Tinders

## crashdive123

A description on how to use some common fire tinders that we carry in our kits.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Nice, very well done.

----------


## hunter63

Nicely done, Thanks.

----------


## danmc

I like the duct tape seal.  Nicely done video.  Everything was very clear as to what you were using and how you were doing it.  Looking forward to more.

----------


## glockcop

> I like the duct tape seal.  Nicely done video.  Everything was very clear as to what you were using and how you were doing it.  Looking forward to more.


I know, I'm kinda late to the game but I just saw this and really liked it. Great job Crash.

----------


## natertot

The use of powder from ammo is a great idea. I have never thought of it before. I am more of a shotgun kinda guy, but a plastic shot shell would still be easy to cut through with a knife. I think I would use it as a last resort because ammo has a greater use for food and protection. It is nice to still have options because, hey, hypothermia might be a bigger issue than anything else at the moment.

----------

